# Galego: Ponte



## Francelho

Olá! Poderiam dizer-me os meus amigos galegos se o 'o' de 'ponte' é aberto ou fechado? Obrigado! _Grazas!_


----------



## Yondlivend

Tal vez te sirva esto: http://es.forvo.com/word/ponte#gl


----------



## Francelho

Obrigado. Conheço o site, mas não consigo distinguir. Espero os galegos para me responderem!


----------



## Yondlivend

Encontré este diccionario que tiene la transcripción fonética (y distingue entre vocales abiertas y cerradas) y una grabación  http://ilg.usc.es/pronuncia/


----------



## Francelho

Fantástico! Muito obrigado, Yondlivend!


----------



## XiaoRoel

O /o/ de *ponte* é fechado (polo grupo consonántico posterior). Primitivamenye debería de ser aberto, como lle correspondía e proba o diptongo en leonés e en español.


----------

